# Trump Adding Muscle [Help Appreciated]



## Trump (Sep 19, 2006)

I recently started cycling [as in on a bike, not roids] a lot (past 3 months now) and I have dropped a lot of mass. I want to do a semi-clean bulk to add about 10 pounds of muscle. I hope some kind people can follow my progress and give me advice in this thread along the way. I haven't been lifting at all this summer. Started back up today.



Stats as of 9/19/06

22 yrs old, 5'9", 155 lb


Right bicep: 13.25"
Left bicep:   12.75"

Right forearm: 10.75"
Left forearm: 10.56"

Chest: 38"

Waist: 30"

Hips: 37"

Right thigh/quad/hammy: 22.75"
Left thigh/quad/hammy:  22.25"

Right calf: 15.25"
Left calf: 15.00"



As you can see, my legs kept their mass from cycling, but my upper body is suffering considerably. Especially my upper back. 

Also, my posture has suffered, without effort/thought my head doesn't sit 'back' or in line with my body it sits forward a bit and it's annoying. Is this due to poor back development?


----------



## Trump (Sep 19, 2006)

Please excuse / correct my lack of proper vocabulary while describing my excercises. I'll relearn...

Workout today:

Chest

3 x 15 x #8 on Nautilis (didn't feel ready for the bench yet)
2 x 15 x 35lb 

Triceps

3 x 15 x #7 on cable pulldown (is that what it's called?)
2 x 10 x 40lb overhead pushup with dumbell

Biceps (yea not a proper split but I felt like doing them today)

3 x 10 x 30lb

Abs

100 crunches while doing stomach vacuum technique
25 hanging 'knee-ups'
25 reverse incline knee-ups



Now, my post workout meal was 12oz of water and a scoop of AllTheWhey. I drank it approximately 15 minutes after the workout- is this proper technique? Should I wait longer, and should I add anything else to my post workout meal?


Also, I am lactose intolerant and AllTheWhey kinda gets to me. Is there a non-lactose or Vegan solution to whey protein, like soy protein? Would that work? 

Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2006)

head over to the training forum and post your routine so that everyone can help you out.


----------



## Trump (Sep 19, 2006)

Will do...


----------



## Trump (Sep 20, 2006)

Did fitday yesterday for the first time and I only ate 1300 calories 

I am going to force feed myself today and see what I can do to up that...


----------

